# I don't fit in the enneagram box?? Is a 5w1 even a type? ~ Sincerely, INTJ



## I.N.T.J.

I'm a complete novice to this forum; I've never even participated in any forum before.
Being an INTJ, I know I don't fit into many categories, but the enneagram test is frustrating me.
When creating my profile on here, I wanted to fill in what my enneagram type is, but when I took the test... I ended up with the following:
Type 1: 7
Type 2: 0
Type 3: 6
Type 4: 4
Type 5: 7
Type 6: 2
Type 7: 3
Type 8: 4
Type 9: 3

I was equally divided between Type 1 and 5... After researching for a few minutes, I found Type 5's have a wing of either 4 or 6. If the Type 1 has a wing, it's a 2 or 9! Some of the types that I was placed into didn't even fit me too well...
How did I end up with a perfect division between Type 1 and 5? Has that happened to any other INTJs?
[I'm not as well oriented with the enneagram system as I am with the MBTI one, but I like to learn about personalities any time I can.]


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings I.N.T.J. and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum I.N.T.J.. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

You might have both 5 and 1 in your tritype? 

So yeah, all types' wings will be the number preceding or succeeding that number. 

Example: 1's wings will be 9 or 2. 2's wings will be 1 or 3. And so forth. 

But you can have one type of each Triad (Heart: 2,3,4, Head: 5,6,7, Body: 8,9,1)

Your core type will be the one you resonate most with. So, for you, either 1 or 5. How much research have you done on both Types? Look at these:

Description of Type 5 (with wings)

Description of Type 1 (with wings)


----------



## I.N.T.J.

Thanks, the descriptions helped me understand the different types a little better! The wings also make sense to me now.
I think perhaps I am a Type 5 after glancing at the various descriptions. 

Do you have an opinion concerning the accuracy of MBTI or Enneagram? I have recently been entirely fascinated with all things MBTI.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I.N.T.J. said:


> Thanks, the descriptions helped me understand the different types a little better! The wings also make sense to me now.
> I think perhaps I am a Type 5 after glancing at the various descriptions.
> 
> Do you have an opinion concerning the accuracy of MBTI or Enneagram? I have recently been entirely fascinated with all things MBTI.


I think there's definite accuracy in it, but the way some people choose to apply it really waters it's legitimacy down. MBTI is a good tool to understand people's reasons behind their motivations, and how they deal with people, situations etc.


----------



## Angelo

I.N.T.J. said:


> I'm a complete novice to this forum; I've never even participated in any forum before.
> Being an INTJ, I know I don't fit into many categories, but the enneagram test is frustrating me.
> When creating my profile on here, I wanted to fill in what my enneagram type is, but when I took the test... I ended up with the following:
> Type 1: 7
> Type 2: 0
> Type 3: 6
> Type 4: 4
> Type 5: 7
> Type 6: 2
> Type 7: 3
> Type 8: 4
> Type 9: 3
> 
> I was equally divided between Type 1 and 5... After researching for a few minutes, I found Type 5's have a wing of either 4 or 6. If the Type 1 has a wing, it's a 2 or 9! Some of the types that I was placed into didn't even fit me too well...
> How did I end up with a perfect division between Type 1 and 5? Has that happened to any other INTJs?
> [I'm not as well oriented with the enneagram system as I am with the MBTI one, but I like to learn about personalities any time I can.]


Some people just dont fit perfectly on the enneagram, imo there aren't enough types, but thats why there are tritypes and wings.
Im a type 2, nice to meet you!


----------



## Eset

@I.N.T.J.

Hello friendly INTJ.









P.S. 5w4-1w9-3w4 based on those results


----------



## skycloud86

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mr Tang (INTJ)

I.N.T.J. said:


> I'm a complete novice to this forum; I've never even participated in any forum before.
> Being an INTJ, I know I don't fit into many categories, but the enneagram test is frustrating me.
> When creating my profile on here, I wanted to fill in what my enneagram type is, but when I took the test... I ended up with the following:
> Type 1: 7
> Type 2: 0
> Type 3: 6
> Type 4: 4
> Type 5: 7
> Type 6: 2
> Type 7: 3
> Type 8: 4
> Type 9: 3
> 
> I was equally divided between Type 1 and 5... After researching for a few minutes, I found Type 5's have a wing of either 4 or 6. If the Type 1 has a wing, it's a 2 or 9! Some of the types that I was placed into didn't even fit me too well...
> How did I end up with a perfect division between Type 1 and 5? Has that happened to any other INTJs?
> [I'm not as well oriented with the enneagram system as I am with the MBTI one, but I like to learn about personalities any time I can.]





I.N.T.J. said:


> I'm a complete novice to this forum; I've never even participated in any forum before.
> Being an INTJ, I know I don't fit into many categories, but the enneagram test is frustrating me.
> When creating my profile on here, I wanted to fill in what my enneagram type is, but when I took the test... I ended up with the following:
> Type 1: 7
> Type 2: 0
> Type 3: 6
> Type 4: 4
> Type 5: 7
> Type 6: 2
> Type 7: 3
> Type 8: 4
> Type 9: 3
> 
> I was equally divided between Type 1 and 5... After researching for a few minutes, I found Type 5's have a wing of either 4 or 6. If the Type 1 has a wing, it's a 2 or 9! Some of the types that I was placed into didn't even fit me too well...
> How did I end up with a perfect division between Type 1 and 5? Has that happened to any other INTJs?
> [I'm not as well oriented with the enneagram system as I am with the MBTI one, but I like to learn about personalities any time I can.]


Well you're not the only one, cus I have the same problem. Apparently I am 5w6, because that's the only choice.


----------



## beth x

This is a really old thread. 

When you are looking at the enneagram you have head (5, 6, 7) Heart (2, 3, 4), and Gut (8, 9,1). 

When you look at wings ie 5w6 you are either 5w6 or 5w4. So on either side. 

Have a look around for the differences between the 5w6 and the 5w4 and see if one fits you better. You can always ask other members to help you find your type too.


----------

